# Stadtplan



## Tixiland (7. August 2006)

Hallo,

folgenges:
Ich such eine Verlinkung zu einem Guten! Stadtplansucher, wobei ich direkt auf die gewünschte Adresse verlinken möchte.
Über Google habe ich bisher nur unbrauchbare Seiten gefunden.
Hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen.
 
LG,
Tixi


----------



## Dr Dau (7. August 2006)

Hallo!

Ich weiss ja nicht was Du unter "gut" verstehst, aber ich finde Map24 ganz gut.

Map24 --> Produkte --> Kostenfreie Produkte --> Link2Map24.
Nach der Adresseingabe wird Dir z.b. ein Textlink generiert, der Dir beim Aufruf des Links den Zielpunkt auf der Karte anzeigt.
Somit würde sich sogar ein Formular erstellen lassen, welches die nötigen Daten per GET an die URL anhängt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

